# Thick and thin yarn



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

This is acrylic yarn that is called Sensations(a Jo-ann fabric yarn). It is a gorgeous green varigation and so soft. I am wondering what to make from it. It is about 12 ozs, I guess. got it from a friend.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

Bulky.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

A very simple garter stitch shawl. Or a scarf. or a simple K2 P2 cap.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Drop stitch scarves really show off funky yarns, too.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

so many hats, scarfs, cowls,shawls. I never had done the drop stitch tho, and am so glad it was mentioned. I am making a scarf right now..Looks nice. thanks.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

[/IMG]

Looks better than pictured. It's really soft and floppy.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome to the Fold Lenii! Nice scarf! Is that the slip stitch pattern or are you using really big needles? Either way is looks nice. Is that your own handspun?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay, I'll ask- what's a drop stitch scarf? I have ...let's just call it...quite a bit of uneven, thick and thin yarn that I would love to use.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Callie search on Ravelry, I believe it's a free pattern.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

it up on Youtube, shows you how to do it... 
You knit one, then twist two loops around needle and then knit again;
Next row you knit one, and let those two loose loops drop off. That's it. 

Used a rather large needle too. # 11.


----------

